# Small Bowel Bypass



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello..Would you please help me code this procedure? 

Exporatory Laparotomy with Small Bowel Bypass with side to side anastamosis and a Parastomal Hernia Repair. 

Patient has metastatic colon cancer with a malignant small bowel obstruction and incarcerated parastomal hernia. Patient had dense adhesions. Could not remove the bowel because it was extremely adhesed and stenosed into the left lower quadrant and the area was extremely close to the iliacs. Decision was made to perform a side to side bypass in order to bypass the obstruction. Parastomal hernia was dissected and reduced and closed with suture. 
I am looking at 44130-22. What do you think?
Thank you,
Teresa


----------

